# Door flaps...



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We made these so that the wind is blocked but the goats can get in and out. I love them, they really really help.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for keeping flies out too but what material did you use? I can'tthink of anything my girls wouldn't chew into pieces.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I really did think they would chew it, but they haven't. My goats don't chew at all... I just used some rubber-like stuff from lowes, I bought a few feet. It was really cheap and has done a great job so far.


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

Great idea. :thumb:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Neat idea Chelsey! :thumbup: I like it!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

great idea. thanks. i have had tarps up this winter but between the goats & the dogs they tear them into shreds.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

How did you ever find goats that don't chew!!!??? 
I would love to do something like that, but would hate to see it in a week, lol.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea! They don't chew a bit! :leap:


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you sure they are really goats? lol  jk


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You know, they aren't goats. They are angels :angel:


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I did the same thing on my goat shed. It does really help keep the wind and snow out. I didn't cut any strips in my though. The goats just push on it and in they go. My goats must be angels too, they don't chew on it either. But mine will steal $ 5.00 out of your pockets and eat that. Go figure.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I forgot the add the material we use was just an old black tarp. Nothing special.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

rubber is pretty hard and doesn't taste good so maybe that helps :shrug: 

I've tried plastic (some really tough stuff not even sure what it usally is used for) and mine started to eat it! So down it went.

I like the rubber idea though, hmmmm will have to remember that


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

MuddyCreekFarm . . . 

I was in Lowes and Home Depot this past weekend and couldn't find anything that looked like the material you used for your door flap . . . if you could provide any more details, that would be wonderful! (i.e. was it on a roll and you had it cut, was it in the flooring section, etc.).


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

My husband runs an excavation and landscaping supply company and probably about two years ago he brought some rubber "pond liner" home- and thats exactly what we did with it! We hung it over the small doors- and even a 10x10 run in, it really makes a huge difference.
We kept ours in solid flaps sort of like a regular dog door- it only takes them about 5 minutes to figure out they can push it open and come and go.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks PHF. We recently built a little run-in on to the back of an existing structure. We made it taller than our other run-in to make it easier for us to get in to clean, add minerals, etc. However, with the cold snap we had last week, I quickly realized how much colder it was than our more-enclosed run in. I am hoping that this will be a good solution during the winter months, provided they don't decide it's tasty.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

we havent had any of ours eat it either- here is a picture of one of our small doors to the barn
its .45 mil thickness- so pretty heavy duty stuff, not sure if it needs to be that heavy though!


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

We have used old race car tires. They are super wide and no steel in them. Just cut them open and cut strips, we've had one up for 5 years now.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i use xl gunny sacks, they dont chew on them, and are light. but... mine freeze when it gets -20 or so. or well..we also use this for the pigs.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this back when it started. Chelsey, that is a great idea. I love it.

As for you all that have goats that chew things, I have to say I have never had a goat chew anything. THANK THE LORD.


----------

